

Conway's Game of Life in one line of APL - nopassrecover
http://catpad.net/michael/apl

======
mhd
While we're speaking about obfuscated game of life implementations, try this
one in C. It draws on an X11 root window, no Xlib required.

<http://www.ioccc.org/1991/davidguy.c>

